# Howard Stern Two-Day, Free Worldwide Event to Launch SIRIUS Internet Radio



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/061016/nym050.html?.v=60



> SIRIUS Internet Radio (SIR), is a CD-quality, Internet-only version of the SIRIUS radio service, without the use of a radio, for the monthly subscription fee of $12.95. SIR delivers more than 75 channels of 100% commercial free music, talk, entertainment, and sports.


Of course, this is necessary for the Wifi feature in the new Stiletto portable.


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

The Stiletto will work with any WiFi.

The internet-only option is for people who want higher quality audio over the internet.


----------



## skidog (Dec 2, 2004)

I'm confused. I listen over the internet at work and I pay for a year of service in advance so if I want better sound quality at work I need to pay more than what my monthly fee already is? If that's the case they can blow me! I should already be getting the best sound quality available.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

How can you listen to that 32K stream? In the 2 years I’ve had Sirius I logged on to the online player twice. Sounds like a tin can. Starting last month or the month before, Sirius launched a premium internet streaming service that streams at 128K. It’s an additional $2.99 a month for existing subscribers or $12.95 to non subscribers. If I had a use for it, I’d have no problem paying the additional $3 bucks, butt I have no actual use for it, I’m only online when I’m home, and I have a Sirius receiver behind me in my entertainment center.


----------



## skidog (Dec 2, 2004)

I wouldn't listen to it but I can't get good enough reception from my office window to use my boom box. Either way I still say they can blow me, I'm not paying more.

Thanks for the answer though.


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

I use my Sirius internet stream all the time in the Office. I'm thankful for it - I can listen to Howard in the mornings.


----------



## winston_one (Feb 12, 2005)

O and A 
O and A
O and A


----------

